# Mollies eat ghost shrimp??/



## daniomania (Feb 12, 2012)

Heyy!! 
i had 1 ghost shrimp in my tnak. it died for some reason and then it immediatly dissapeared. did my molly eat it??????????????


----------



## jaela (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, they can do this. I had a particularly aggressive male molly a few years back who ate one of my ghost shrimp -- I ended up moving him into another tank to save the other. He tried to eat his own babies at one point, too.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Most livebearers will eat their own young, if given the opportunity. Shrimp are definitely an attractive snack.


----------



## daniomania (Feb 12, 2012)

ok thanks


----------

